# My IBS Story



## thisismylife23 (May 21, 2017)

Hello, I recently came upon this website when after I had a severe D attack after eating fast food a week after I had stopped. I live with my parents but I don't really have anyone to talk to about what i'm going through and nobody can really relate to me in general. I have IBS-A and endometriosis.

My parents are always there for me when I was going through my IBS journey so i'm very thankful for them, however I feel like they get sick and tired of me when I do get sick. Kind of like "Here we go again". Before I was diagnosed with IBS, I went to the ER about 1-3 times a month just because my symptoms were so severe and the pain just unbearable. I had went through colonoscopies, endoscopy, ultrasounds, cat scans and a laproscopy all in less than a year. Throughout the whole process, the doctors could not figure out what was wrong.That was around the time my depression formed because I confined myself to my room in fear that I would get an anxiety attack or the stomach pain would decide to make an appearance randomly. During this whole time the only people by my side were my friends and my parents. My extended family had turned against me because I started smoking and they saw it as me using drugs to escape my problems, but it was the only thing that had let me have an appetite. I had dropped about 20-25 lbs. during the process of my ibs journey. It helped elevate my mood and helped my stomach cramping when I would wake up in the middle of the night feeling like Satan was ripping out of my stomach. That put a big strain on a lot of family relationships so I had made the decision to not even be around them because they are so quick to judge it's not even worth the ordeal. 3 Surgeries and nobody could find the time to even call and ask how I am or come see me and see how I was doing. Not one single family member showed up in my moment of weakness, not even my sibling. I just took myself out of that toxic environment of and started doing a lot better. Some people were very confused in my decision to cut off all ties but I had felt like if they didn't care when I was in the hospital having surgery or in the ER having to get morphine because my pain was so excruciating then they don't really care about.....me. My close friends were there more for me than my extended family ever were and they never judged me for my decisions once. I felt a little lost after that because it's something I never thought I would have to go through especially with family.

I'm always scared to bring up my IBS to other people because I kind of feel like people will judge and it isn't something I bring up right away unless I have a flare up or just feel sick. When meeting someone new, would you tell them right away or would it be better to wait until you get closer to them?


----------



## Natalie628 (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear all the pain you've been through with this terrible illness. I can relate a lot to this actually, especially feeling like everyone thinks "here she goes again, another attack." It's hard for people to understand the extent of the pain we go through on a daily basis. I have IBS-A and have been suspecting endo for a while, but haven't had a diagnosis yet. I'm going for yet another ultrasound soon. Have you found any treatments, supplements, probiotics, etc. that have worked for you so far? I'm glad that you have close friends that understand more so than your family, as it is important to have a support system going through this! In my experience, I have shared my IBS with close friends, family, and when meeting someone new, I think it depends on the situation. Personally, I'm at the point where I'm not embarrassed of the condition, since I have to live with it every day and just tell people I have stomach issues if I don't want to get too into it. But most of the time when I'm out to dinner and people ask why I'm not eating or eating something very bland, I'm upfront about it and just tell them I have IBS. But again, I think that is a personal decision you have to make. Whatever feels right for you!

All the best!


----------

